
Detroit Couple Launches Netflix for Socialists - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/business/2019/04/13/detroit-couple-launch-socialism-company-means-tv/3414226002/
======
rmason
A Socialistic enterprise that's dependent on Capitalism for funding. Kind of a
rich irony isn't it?

~~~
gigatexal
They’ll probably say something about using the system to fight the system. In
the end everyone comes out a pig (see Animal farm) and becomes the farmer they
came up to hate.

